# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  New baseboards after restumping...what to use?

## Moondog55

We're of two minds what to use for baseboards.  The old ones were a mixture, some in treated pine and some in the old hardwood (50 year old, ex-commission house).  The old ones were so badly installed in some cases that water ran in behind them and rotted the bearer that runs the whole width of the front of the house, probably the back as well.  Of course, we want to avoid this in future!  Our cousin the builder has recommended that we make sure that whatever we use has gaps, to ensure as much airflow under the house as possible.  We've also found a virtual cemetery of cat skeletons under there as well, and want to keep the live strays out. 
We're considering cement sheet lattice if it's in our price range but are open to suggestions, for instance, how to flash whatever we use so it runs off the OUTSIDE, rather than the inside of the stuff.  House is currently weatherboard, but so many are rotten that we may remove them, use blue board and render or paint. 
Thanks for any information!

----------


## Armers

rough sawn treated pine is about 1.70/lm from bunnies! Which is what i am going to be using when i finaly get around to putting my baseboards back up. If you want more roden proofing then you just put up fine chicken wire up behind the boards. That should keep most crawling things away.  
Cheers
Armers

----------

